# Angeles Outreach



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

do anyone know when the next outreach is or when was the last outreach?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*US Embassy Outreach*



Phil_expat said:


> do anyone know when the next outreach is or when was the last outreach?


The last Angeles City outreach was 14 of February 2019. To get these notifications you enroll and get signed up on the US State Department website https://step.state.gov/step/ Here's another link to the US Embassy and the US Citizen Services for contact information bottom right-hand side https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/

I can't find anything posted on the next outreach in Angeles City, I'll PM you more information.


----------

